# Soundbar best of the best



## audiovideo60 (Nov 10, 2011)

So looking for a soundbar setup, I have rounded up a few products and want to see what you all think or know about. 
I've listened to the Harmon kardon SB 16, definitive technology ssa 50 or Polk audio ssa50 seems to be the same other than the tweeter re-positioning by Polk. And the Bose SR-1. 

What's important is clear voice, clear direction of sound, and good to excellent base. 

So far I gotta say the Bose wins. 

Keeping the social stigma that comes from the Bose system. 

And -3 db range or any other extreme volume settings aside. What do y'all think?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

If you came here looking for a Bose endorsement you probably came to the wrong place. I personally don't know much about their products other than they seem overly priced. I believe there is a thread on soundbars. You might want to read that. Good luck.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sound bars are a huge compromise on sound quality. The biggest issue is that they dont handel the full frequency range well at all. The Bose system as well as many other manufacturers do not come with a subwoofer rather a bass bin as they have to handle the frequency response from 40 all the way up to 200Hz And the sound bars dont go below 400 that leaves a big hole of missing frequencies.


----------



## audiovideo60 (Nov 10, 2011)

Have you seen the ysp-5100 if I bundle that with maybe a paradigm sub or a sub from Yamaha.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The issue again is that they dont have enough dynamic range so you have a large hole of missing frequencies between where a true sub cuts off (usually 120Hz) all the way up to around 400 where the sound bar kicks in.


----------



## audiovideo60 (Nov 10, 2011)

Ok thanks tony, I'm really looking for something I can get 5.1 or better surround sound out of. Without regretting it a few years later. My biggest uses for it would be movies and gaming. And the occasional music for a party. 
Budget is also a factor for the wife, so with something that I have seen on e-bay at 1300$ plus a subwoofer say 5-600$ I'd think I'd have the best system for the price? No?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You already have a receiver?


----------



## audiovideo60 (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm taking a fresh start approach will be receiving the 70" aquos, and have just the regular hd sat, wii, ps3 connections. 
This I the dilemma, can't go to big$$ cause it's the basement and a second living room, not exactly going to spend my life in the basement.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok well a receiver is an important part of the system. This Onkyo 609 is one that I recommend another option is this complete system as it has the receiver, speakers and a sub all included. I would prefer that you build a system rather than a HTIB system but if your budget is tight than its a great start


----------



## olddog (Dec 21, 2008)

I did a VERY extensive search then auditioning of sound bars for my 85 year old parents as they recently up-graded to LCD HDTV. Needles to say a amp and all of that was not the answer for them. Mom wouldnt have the wires and Dad would always be calling me to ask how to work it So let me pre face this by saying I got them a Logi-Harmony one. I then gor them a JVC TH-BA1-great- sound for movies and music and a wireless sub! The H-1 controls all without a hitch.
Now-would I get this for my-self--Maybe for a bedroom or kids room-It in NO WAY is ANYWHERE CLOSE to a dedicated "good" 5 or 7 way HT system (I did not say Great or Excellent just good) and the sub-Well I paid less for the complete sound bar, and harmony 1, than I did for one of my two subs-??? You will want to replace it as soon as you get it if your using it in your main system!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2011)

I saw this posted on Home Theater Review's best of 2011 the other day.

http://www.amazon.com/Polk-Audio-Su...JJ5S/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1323822908&sr=8-1


----------



## audiovideo60 (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks but I ended up going with the ysp-5100bl I went for a listen last night, I tried it with a paradigm sub, 3 of em actually one at a time. The smaller one was too punchy I didnt like it. The biggest of these three was quite nice. I think it was called a pa-PDA-100 wonder if there's anything better out there that can handle movies AND music. I know something's gotta give between the two and I would probably favor movies and gaming first.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

audiovideo60 said:


> I think it was called a pa-PDA-100 wonder if there's anything better out there that can handle movies AND music. I know something's gotta give between the two and I would probably favor movies and gaming first.


The so called Musical sub is a lot of miss information at best. Any sub that is built well and goes lower than 20Hz will also be great for music. Most music recordings bottom out at about 40- 30Hz but movies will go much lower. So if you have a sub that sounds good at or below 20Hz with good SPL it will also do good with music.


----------



## audiovideo60 (Nov 10, 2011)

Ok thanks a lot tony, I found it the PDA was actually a pdr-100 from paradygm, I also saw a velodyne at future shop 12" for 699$ says it can do 14hz to 240hz and 450 watts. The EQ-max-12 it's called. There's just so much out there... Need to go listen to it now.


----------

